

7 CRM Alternatives That Won’t Break the Bank - malfario
http://blog.piesync.com/7-crm-alternatives/

======
mattm
I'll throw my solution into the ring I'm the founder of
[https://touchingbase.io](https://touchingbase.io) and while we're not a CRM
per say, we do help consultants and sales people land four or five figure
deals by automating the parts of follow up that need to be automated and
letting you personalise the parts that need to be personal. It integrates into
your Gmail workflow so there's nothing new to learn or spend part of your day
doing. We're against complete marketing automation and for helping you build
long-term, trustworthy business relationships.

